# Bad Mic quality with Google Hangout



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone been experiencing bad mic quality with Google hangouts. People are telling me I sound muffled and my audio cuts in and out. Haven't tried with another app, so not sure if it is an hangout issue or mic issue.


----------



## TheShoura (Mar 17, 2012)

Not related to Nexus 10... but a bit of info on Google Hangouts I can share:

When chatting from my Galaxy Nexus to my mom's laptop, her laptop's speakers feed back into her mic - its a pretty shitty laptop ($300 Samsung, low end everything)... I can hear myself playing through her speakers... What I hear is very bad, choppy, and distorted version of my own voice - as if the echo cancellation was just failing miserably on her end.

When chatting to the same computer and she was using headphones, she said I came in crystal clear.

Voice chatting from my G-Nex to my buddie's MacBook Pro on speakers - 100% clear

Google Hangout on my PC using speakers to someone elses MBP - 100% clear

Google Hangout on my PC using speakers to another friend's crap-top = bad results again

note: my PC has a high end gaming sound card that features a lot of nice audio settings and processing, I can only imagine it helps at least a little bit

I feel like the issue arises when one user has an echo problem. For some reason, Google Hangout amplifies this on a massive scale as using Skype or some other video chat thing I can't recall, the issue was much less prevalent (but still there).

Solution? Everyone put some headphones on.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm having the same problem.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## MykalDre (Dec 9, 2012)

Well the mic in the n10 isn't the greatest son that's part of our problem. Another part is you might be covering the mic, took me a min to find it. If all else fails.... External mics. I normally use my skullcandys when on g+ because having a mic on my chest is better then the back/bottom of my tab

Sent from my Stoned Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## inthewoods (Dec 27, 2011)

This bug was reported to Google on Dec 2 with no fix or info yet :-( https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/google-plus-discuss/qmVujPBPk3A


----------

